# Trying not to panic here...



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our vet saw Jazz this morning for vaccinations and did a quick exam before he gave them to her. I've noticed occasionally, when she's asleep on my lap, that I can feel her heart beating against my leg in an odd way, a sort of a trill, but it doesn't last for more than a few beats. In any event, when he listened much longer than usual and kept moving the stethoscope head around, I knew what he was going to say. She may have a murmur. He isn't sure, but he wants her to have a full cardiac workup. I have a call in to MedVet in Columbus to schedule an appointment. Am I panicked? Not much. Right. Not much.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Hopefully if there is a problem it is minor.

Being a long time Columbus/Central Ohio resident, I can't tell you how nice it is having this top facility just a short drive away.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Sending the best luck vibes your way.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our vet didn't hesitate to refer us to MedVet. Their website looks very impressive. I haven't heard from them yet, but the recording said they'd get back to callers within two hours, so I'm sitting here with the phone at my side, waiting for it to ring. My blessed husband's first words were, "Whatever it takes. Whatever it takes." He loves Jazz as much as I do.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

When my Standard Poodle boy bloated at 3 years old, I took him to my regular vet, who released the gas before any torsion, and got him through the initial crisis. 

But when I wanted to have him Pexied to help deal with any future bloat issues, my vet said he could try it, but if I wanted the best I should talk to MedVet. We went there after my boy was healed from the first event and they did a great job with the gastropexie. 

I would recommend them to anyone who had a need for specialty/emergency care.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My Annabelle lived several years with her heart murmur, just on Meds. I am hoping that this is just a minor one! You need a canine cardiologist for sure!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the kind thoughts and the reassuring comments about MedVet. I've just called again. They're closed on the weekend--if I have to wait until Monday to get this scheduled, I'll be more of a wreck than I am right now. Dr. Fleming isn't absolutely sure he heard a murmur, but given what I've felt a few times, he is absolutely sure she needs to be evaluated. She's such an exuberant, active dog. I've seen no shortness of breath, no coughing, no fatigue, no vomiting, no lack of appetite, no changes of any sort, so surely, if there is a problem, it can't be significant.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sorry they are being slow in returning your call. Please try not to get too upset. As you've said, she isn't showing signs of it being really, really bad so she should likely be OK for the time it takes to get your appointment.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Our vet detected a slight murmur when our Wheaten Terrier was about 2 years old. Follow-up tests with a specialist uncovered early mitral valve disease. She was put on human blood pressure pills to reduce the strain on her heart (1/2 pill, twice a day). We had a few more follow-up tests to make sure the pills were working and the heart was not enlarging. The end result? Giving her the pills became part of our daily routine (just had to remember to bring them on camping trips!) and our sweet Wheaten was a happy, otherwise healthy, girl until we finally had to say goodbye when she was 15. Wishing the same good outcome for your precious spoo.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

cailinriley and hopetocurl, thanks for your positive posts. I took a deep breath and relaxed a bit after I read them. I'm a nurse--pills I can manage.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh darling,am so sorry you are going through this. Me and my other half feel the same about our two,they are so special to us. Sending you lots of love and wishes for a satisfactory outcome,I know dogs can live with heart murmurs,as we can,I have a heart arrhythmia which is controlled pretty well with meds,and fingers crossed the same will apply to dear Jazz.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

JudyD, should have mentioned a couple of other things…Cailin's murmur was detected during a routine exam (by a very young vet with great hearing). Like Jazz, there were no clinical signs. So, if Jazz is symptom free, and she does have a murmur, it surely will be caught in the very early stages. Also, one of my current spoos, Tucker, has a very narrow chest, and I can feel his heartbeat when he's on my lap. There's often a sensation of a strange beat pattern, but his vet has declared that his heart is extremely strong and healthy. (He's wired like a racehorse…lives to run, and gets plenty of aerobic exercise each day.) Your vet said he wasn't sure if what he heard was a murmur, so it may turn out to be nothing at all. Jazz has great, caring, loving, conscientious owners…I just know all will be well with your girl. Keep us posted!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping for the best of outcomes for you and jazz.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

A very kind young woman called me from MedVet. We're scheduled to see Dr. Lehnkuhl on March 24. Given that Jazz is asymptomatic, that seems perfectly fine. He/she will do a physical exam and an echocardiogram, evaluate and go from there. Now that we have a plan, I'm feeling much better. (The gin and tonic I'm drinking helps, too.) Again, thanks for all your positive thoughts. I'll post again after we see the cardiologist.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I do hope all will be well. A neighbor of mine has a small terrier who has been on heart meds for almost a year now -- not sure of the exact diagnosis, but he did see a cardiologist and Beau seems to doing just great. Hope this is nothing too serious.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

JudyD, remember that you have an outwardly healthy and active dog, not one showing signs of illness. That works in your favor. Also, my childhood beagle lived to be about 16 with a murmur and only needed medication later in life. Finally, my niece who will be 18 on Monday was born with a complex congenital heart malformation and required several major surgeries to deal with setting her up to be healthy. She is an honor student and will be going to Mt. Holyoke (early decision admission) in the fall. Nature has a remarkable tolerance for imperfections! Try not to worry too much and let us know what the specialist says.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

All fingers, toes and paws are crossed for a good outcome!! Will have a talk with that guy upstairs too! Hugs from ME & MOLLY!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

cailinriley said:


> Our vet detected a slight murmur when our Wheaten Terrier was about 2 years old. Follow-up tests with a specialist uncovered early mitral valve disease. She was put on human blood pressure pills to reduce the strain on her heart (1/2 pill, twice a day). We had a few more follow-up tests to make sure the pills were working and the heart was not enlarging. The end result? Giving her the pills became part of our daily routine (just had to remember to bring them on camping trips!) and our sweet Wheaten was a happy, otherwise healthy, girl until we finally had to say goodbye when she was 15. Wishing the same good outcome for your precious spoo.


Yes, I had to call on last years camping trip and find a pharmacy for my vet to call the pills into. When I went to pick up, the pharmacists asked why I did not bring the dog!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A murmur can be anything from entirely innocent and nothing to be concerned about, to something much more serious that can generally be controlled with medication. We had a Whippet with a grade four heart murmur and he was not affected by it at all. He died young, but not of anything heart related at all. He thrived for most of his life with this and not medicated. Sometimes a vet might think they hear a murmur, and the next time they see the dog there is nothing at all there. Try and relax until you see the specialist.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*JudyD*, I hope you leave the cardiologist's office with a smile of relief on your face. Jazz is such a well-cared for and robust girl, I am counting on things going well for her. It's really good your vet is so attentive, and you have access to such great specialists. I'll be looking for your update. Hang in there! :clover:

ETA: I want to tell you I have felt my Chagall's heart pounding at times and wondered if all was well. I think loving a poodle comes with an inherent amount of over worry!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

ArreauSP, thanks. I think part of my unease is that I had felt that odd heart rhythm on occasion and dismissed it as irrelevant, because nothing had ever been mentioned at vet checks. I've spent the afternoon wondering if I should have asked about it when I first noticed it. (Hind sight is pretty much good for nothing but inducing guilt, and I do have a tendency to jump on that train too quickly.) I'm feeling much less stressed now that the appointment is on my calendar. I do think she'll be fine, with or without meds. It's nice to log on here and feel the positive energy, though, from all the forum angels. Jazz and I are grateful for that.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> I think loving a poodle comes with an inherent amount of over worry!


That statement is all too true.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

JudyD, do not feel guilty. You are just human...and not a vet. Your pooch will be fine! Try not to psych yourself out about it.... Take a deep breath...and share that gin and tonic!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

JudyD, we are so sorry you are going through this. Hang in there! We are praying for you. Poodle hugs from me and my pack!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a heart murmur, and I run every day, work full time and support my 3 kids and 3 dogs with no problems. No doctor has ever suggested I'm at risk for anything so I just enjoy my life. Maybe Jazz will be the same


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed and many prayers for your spoo. I know worrying is the worst feeling ever. Big hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My Fifi had a heart murmur. It was detected when she was around 6-7 years old. She passed away at just over 14 years from congestive heart failure. She was perfectly healthy right up to her 14th birthday then she did decline in a matter of a few months. 

She did take heart medicine for a while but it didn't seem to make a difference one way or another when she was first diagnosed. I was a wreck at first but as the time went by, I barely remembered she even had it. Fifi had a long, full life and was and still is deeply loved. 

I wish you both the best. Modern medicine is amazing. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wishing you the best.
Tangee has a grade 3 murmur, but the cardiologist said it isn't as bad as the grade - because the leak happens to be close to where they listen, the sound is louder then it normally would be.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

JudyD - please note I am giving you a _very _stern talking to about beating yourself up! LOL. 

You noticed something odd, you have done something about it, the vet isn't sure (which leads me to think it can't be THAT bad), you're going to a fabulous specialist and you know that whatever it takes for Jazz - you will do it!

Hearts are amazing organs! They can cope with all sorts of problems, sometimes with no help, sometimes with meds and sometimes with a little surgery - but they're tough beasties!

My Dad had a heart problem all his life, my hubby has one now, and all these posters have given you heaps of examples of dogs living full and active lives with the same. Whatever the diagnosis, it is in Jazz's favour that she's in such great condition - thanks to you!

Sending you heaps of positive vibes, big hugs, and an order for another G&T...!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

You guys are truly wonderful! :adore: I feel much encouraged by all your positive reports, human and canine. Little Miss Jazz certainly isn't worried. She gobbled her dinner last evening, ran circles around us on our walk, played Frisbee with great enthusiasm in the meadow, and continued to run circles around us on the way back. She rousted me up and out before daylight this morning with strong, no-nonsense nose pokes in the back when I tried to roll over and let Rich get up with them, and now she's waiting eagerly for breakfast. Whatever is wrong, if anything, we'll fix it, medicate it, work around it, manage it, and most certainly live with it. (The order for gin is noted, too, but I should probably wait until evening...)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*JudyD:* Makes me grin to think of you gulping gin! :drink:Glad you're feeling better about things this morning. This is the real power of our PF pack in action! :grouphug: We're with you and Jazz in spirit all the way. (You just go_ easy _on the "spirits" yourself, okay?) Have a good, poodle fun-filled day!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Try not to worry. I have a murmur, and have no issues because of it. They are fairly common.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Try not to worry...my vet has found a mummer in every one of my dogs. She hears them when other vets don't. They have all lived long and happy lives. I have had a mummer all of my life and I PVST a form of irregular heartbeat. I am older than dirt ! Sending good thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*JudyD:* Good luck at the cardiologist's today! I hope you get good news. :clover:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope all goes well, I expect that it will.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck today! We are all hoping for a good report.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, please know we are all thinking of you and hoping for good news from the cardiologist.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wishing you good luck today, and hoping that it is good news, but I hope that you have been reading Tangee's thread so that you have seen that even with the absolute worst news, the medications can do wonders!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

Crossing paws for a good report! 

My last poodle had a murmur that was quite noticeable at times. It never bothered her, never slowed her down, and never required medication. I hope your pup's condition will be the same.


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll be sending out healing healthful vibes to your beautiful boy (yeah: I'm a Californian alright)


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your crossed paws, good vibes, healing thoughts, and other kindnesses! Jazz is WELL! Her echocardiogram, EKG, and exam were perfectly normal. More later, when we're home.


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

Yay! Excellent news. What a relief for you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

GREAT news!! Once again, the power of PF well-wishing works! Do have a celebratory gin!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Home now, drink in hand (celebratory single malt sipping scotch rather than gulp-and-get-yourself-together gin :bounce. The cardiologist didn't see anything in the exam or the tests that concerned her. (She assured me Jazz was a well-behaved, good patient, too.) According to the U/S, there are no structural defects. The EKG is basically a point-in-time test, nothing abnormal at that point, which doesn't absolutely preclude a problem, so she offered a Holter monitor, which would have required Jazz to have some of her coat shaved and wear the device for a week (I think). A second, less intrusive option was a smartphone app that, coupled with a phone case provided by the hospital, would have run an EKG strip each time the phone was held against the dog's chest. I turned those down, and she agreed that's what she would do under the circumstances, as Jazzie has always been asymptomatic. 

I was most impressed with the cardiologist, Dr. Lemhkuhl, and with the clinic in general. Dr. Lemhkuhl is medical director for this particular MedVet location (I think there are three others in Ohio and two in Louisiana). She was excited to tell us that they'd been notified on Friday that they'd won the Practice of the Year award (I believe she said that was among 27,000 clinics) from the national American Animal Hospital Association. Undoubtedly well deserved.

Again, thanks for all the support. I'm most grateful!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good good news!!!! Think I'll have Bailey's on the rocks and celebrate with ya!!!! LOL!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm having a Dairy Queen Blizzard....don't judge


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> I'm having a Dairy Queen Blizzard....don't judge


I would NEVER judge someone who likes Blizzards! Those are killer good...just not quite as good as scotch. :biggrin1:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll just leave my hands free to continue applauding Jazz's good news! :clap2: 
I absolutely _love_ hearing about excellent veterinary specialists like Dr. Lemhkuhl! Sometimes when we banter about vets we fail to recognize the really good, compassionate, patient-oriented ones. She sure sounds to be that! Oh heck, I'll celebrate her AAHA Practice of the Year Award with you! :cheers:


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Perhaps Tiny Poodles will join us in hoisting a glass of her beverage of choice to celebrate her lovely old dowager, the improving Tangee, the happily healthy Jazz, the miracle of modern medicine, excellent vets and specialist clinics, and the power of PF!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your "toast post" made me tear up, *JudyD.* Count me in! :drink:
Hey, *Tiny Poodles*, I'm buying!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Perhaps Tiny Poodles will join us in hoisting a glass of her beverage of choice to celebrate her lovely old dowager, the improving Tangee, the happily healthy Jazz, the miracle of modern medicine, excellent vets and specialist clinics, and the power of PF!



Absolutely - but I think that the power of PF should go to the top of the list! I am so happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

That is wonderful news! I had a Root Beer to toast to continued good health to Jazz and Tangee.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Your "toast post" made me tear up, *JudyD.* Count me in! :drink:
> 
> Hey, *Tiny Poodles*, I'm buying!



Thank you - and you will be happy to know that I am a cheap date - seltzer for me lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yay! Celebratory cup of coffee being had here!! (Well it is still only 0915)

So pleased at this news :hug:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great news!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> Yay! Celebratory cup of coffee being had here!! (Well it is still only 0915)


C'mon, it's a _celebration_, put a shot of something in that coffee!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> C'mon, it's a _celebration_, put a shot of something in that coffee!


I've added a little something to my first one at home... purely for celebratory reasons you understand... :wink:


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

That's brilliant news Judy,big hugs all round!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

It warms my heart to think of all the celebratory imbibing taking place around the world! Perhaps we could just make a practice of celebrating...well, something...every few days. We're creative. We could celebrate getting a new puppy, getting an old puppy, successful housebreaking, just about anything. Or we could commiserate together about not getting a new puppy, unsuccessful housebreaking, rolling in fresh poop, etc. Well, you get the idea. (And maybe later this week, I'll have something to celebrate, like, maybe, the prospect of a new puppy. Or, if not, then a communal commiseration.)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Overjoyed to hear your awesome news!!! Glad everything turned out so well!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

JudyD said:


> It warms my heart to think of all the celebratory imbibing taking place around the world! Perhaps we could just make a practice of celebrating...well, something...every few days. We're creative. We could celebrate getting a new puppy, getting an old puppy, successful housebreaking, just about anything. Or we could commiserate together about not getting a new puppy, unsuccessful housebreaking, rolling in fresh poop, etc. Well, you get the idea. (And maybe later this week, I'll have something to celebrate, like, maybe, the prospect of a new puppy. Or, if not, then a communal commiseration.)


Oh I like the idea of a weekly celebration *hic*...

We could also celebrate Feelingdoc's good news about Noel's ITP results! And Miu Miu's eye being better.. and..

just off to buy another bottle... *hic*... a new puppy (or not) will be worth several... *hic*...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Manxcat, it's just too bad you're across an ocean. I think we'd have good times together! *hic*


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

JudyD said:


> Manxcat, it's just too bad you're across an ocean. I think we'd have good times together! *hic*


Well, you can always send one another a message in a bottle...or while you're in one! :biggrin1: The question comes to mind whether poodle people are silly, or poodle silliness is contagious? Dunno, but I _like it!!_


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Well, you can always send one another a message in a bottle...or while you're in one! :biggrin1: The question comes to mind whether poodle people are silly, or poodle silliness is contagious? Dunno, but I _like it!!_


Well, as has been said here before, smart people like smart dogs, so perhaps silly people like silly dogs, too? Or smart people and dogs are silly? In any event, you're welcome to join Manxcat and me in those bottles.. :dancing2:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Well, as has been said here before, smart people like smart dogs, so perhaps silly people like silly dogs, too? Or smart people and dogs are silly? In any event, you're welcome to join Manxcat and me in those bottles.. :dancing2:


I think poodles just bring out any deeply seated silly genes in you! I'm not known for silliness - humour yes, but professional colleagues would be astounded at my silly side - but underneath the grim exterior is a silly poodlyperson that "escapes" on the forum! 

It's soooooo refreshing!! Just like a nice margarita...


----------

